# I just bought my bunnies a sand pit



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I got it to use as a digging box instead of the dog bed. The dog bed can be stuffed with hay instead for them to sleep on

I am sure they are going to love it 

It was only a fiver :thumbup:

I also found Abby's old picnic table in the shed, so i have given the bunnies that too. I fixed a doormat on the top so they can jump onto it without sliding off :lol: It also gives them shelter from the sun 

All i need now is a bouncy castle and a swing... For me not the rabbits  :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You know Sarah nobody is fooled by posts like this, we all know your rabbits have no toys and nowhere to play, they are all in 3ft hutches as well. I notice there is no picture (proof) with your post:arf:.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You know Sarah nobody is fooled by posts like this, we all know your rabbits have no toys and nowhere to play, they are all in 3ft hutches as well. I notice there is no picture (proof) with your post:arf:.


:lol: :lol: :lol:
Actually the hutches are only 2ft :arf: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Actually the hutches are only 2ft :arf: :lol:


Ok I was being tactfull, tbh I have no idea how you fit them all in that one hutch.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok I was being tactfull, tbh I have no idea how you fit them all in that one hutch.


I just pile them all up on top of each other, push them in with my foot and slam the door. Thats ok isnt it. Its not like they need space or anything


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I just pile them all up on top of each other, push them in with my foot and slam the door. Thats ok isnt it. Its not like they need space or anything


thats what I do with my hamsters, it stops them from fighting.:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> thats what I do with my hamsters, it stops them from fighting.:lol:


Works like a treat doesnt it 

They cant make babies if they are all piled up either. Saves on neutering fees :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Works like a treat doesnt it
> 
> They cant make babies if they are all piled up either. Saves on neutering fees :lol:


Its lucky there are animal experts like us on pet forums to give others the benefit of our experience .


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

It is isnt it :lol:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ah thats great i bet they will love it! where did u get a sandpit for £5  i just got some new toys for my buns too :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I got it out of the paper


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

cool :thumbup:


----------

